# Where can I buy these wheels?



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

Where can i buy these wheels? How much? and would they fit a 91'-94' 240sx?


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

I think a better question is where CAN'T you buy them.
Try: TakaKaira.com , wholehyper.com
Heck you could even do a search on Yahoo or another search engine for Volk Racing Wheels or Mackin Industries and you will get more than enough sites to hold you over for 30 days straight. 
Yes, you can get them to fit the 240sx 4 and 5 bolt, you just have to specify when ordering. 
And general cost is around 250-350 per wheel. (CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG.)
Good luck finding the wheels, gold looks great.

Mini me


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

volk te37's are available just about anywhere and in any size, offset or bolt pattern you can imagine. for 14" they might be $300 a wheel, but for 17" they'll probably be closer to $600. if you can afford them, they are worth it. they are the best combo of strength and light weight on the market and look damn good too.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i gotta save that pic into my comp. that's some good ass wheels. isnt that the rims that top secret supra has???


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

probably. hell, they use this wheel in JGTC. only difference there is that they use a single racing lug intead of the 4 or 5 bolt pattern on street cars.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Actually, they use forged magniseum wheels for the JGTC which Volk Racing makes, you can buy them too, for about $1200-$2000 a piece...  But yeah, I love the TE37s, very clean design, lightweight...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i love all volk racing rims. as well as work, advan, veilside, and blitz

i want these on my car..








advan super advn gen II *drool*


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fourthdimensionracin _
> 
> Where can i buy these wheels? How much? and would they fit a 91'-94' 240sx? [/B]



how much would rims like these cost?? stock r32 rims


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Go Advan! How do these look? I like the RG, but I also like the Advan T6 (can't find a picture to post, but it's in the May 2003 issue of Sport Compact Car, page 152)

We need an actual dealer of Advan wheels here in the states.... maybe if i had the money necessary to start up my own tuning shop here in seattle...

Some of the lightest wheels i've seen are from Velox Performance (www.veloxperformance.com). They have quite a few 17" rims that weight less than 13lbs. I think their lightest is 11.5lbs.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

did all u guys do a 5-lug conversion?
cuz all those rims u have posted are 5-lug and aren't 240's 4 lug?

NOTE: how do u post pictures i wanna post a pic of the rims i want


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

did this work?

hmmm it has a red x for me if u guys see that too tell me i dunno wut i'm doing 

but if u do see em Motegi MR7's :D 
gunmetal :cool: 

[url]http://www22.brinkster.com/watermark/mr7metal.jpg [/url]


if anyone can host it and actaully make it work be my guest


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

yeah, there is no pic there. 

Jspec.com got some 5-lug hubs for the S13. They'll bolt onto the S13 spindles, no S14 spindle conversion.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

to post pix, the url [ /img] but with no spaces..

advan = *drool*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its not working guys


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

This forum does help you with that. If you'll see the little menu below the font "SIZE" scroll menu, you'll see the button "IMG"

If you click on it, a new window will pop up and you just enter in the url. After that, just click "Ok" and the html code will pop up in the forum message box and you just type your response below that.

[edit] Also remember, if you want to post a pic, make sure that the url you want to use only has that pic, nothing else.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

I agree that the Adven wheels are extremely awesome...but they are also 400-600 PER RIM! w/o a tire!

I know I cant afford that. Do you guys know of any good looking lightweight alternatives?

I have rota c-8s on my other car and I love them. 12lbs, look nice and they are pretty cheap. 

Any other brands?

-Jake


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how about now


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Still get an X...

But here ya go.










-Jake


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah thanks much better i don't get why i can't do it  i did what u guys said


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, vsp3c, you have a drooling problem,


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Kosei makes some cheap lightweight cast wheels. They're like 15lbs., but about $150 each


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

what site can i find these kosei ppl do they have them nice ass rims like the one at the very top of this thread?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

here's my choice. SSR Competition's. lightweight, forged, stylish, strong, not too expensive and best of all, sold in offset pairs (i.e.-2 17x7.5 & 2 17x9.5)








wow, and it only took me about 10 edits!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lionel said:


> *lol, vsp3c, you have a drooling problem,  *


yes i do 









advan AVS model 5








advan kreuzer series 5








advan sienna gen II








advan rc II








volk racing gram lights








volk racing ce28








volk racing challenge








volk racing gt-n

*DROOL* X everywheel i have posted.. 8!!!

gripen..i don't have scc but i have looked EVERYWHERE for the advan t6..can't find them.. maybe they are advan avs model 6??









once again *DROOL*


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

lol, by now you should have a huge freakin puddle of drool on the floor and wet your pants.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

dont they have carbon fiber wheels? i remember seeing a few but everytime i go on search engines or car sites to look for em, they dont have it, and them damn search engines give me a bunch of trash. can anyone post some carbon fiber wheels


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

you guys can barely see these rims, but on those supras, can anyone tell what kind of rims those are? if yall can't see, dont worry, i am currently looking for a better pic of this car.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)




----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

those are black 5 spokes lol

no one likes my rims?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

it may be out of topic, but hey, this is nice as hell, i was sitting around lookin for some rims, and out of the blues, this pic pops up


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*DROOL*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hmm..never heard of cf wheels for cars..

the rims on the supra looks like trd sports t3's to me..








sorry for the bad pic but was the best i could find..


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

those are some nice rims, but looks too damn expensive and heavy. are they heavy, if they arent, do they have black kinds. my car is gonna be all black, then ima call it the black mamba, im sure you know why ima call it that, the black mamba is the fastest snake, catch my drift. *lifts his right hand in front of face* can you dig it sucka!!! here's some rims but i want em black


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)




----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

lotsa very nice rims.

Vsp3c, those are close, but the T6 looks just a bit different, i don't know how to explain it though. I think that the T6 is a very new wheel, so you might not be able to find a pic for another month or so... if i had a scanner, i'd scan the pic from my SCC issue...

lionel: you can get the Kosei rims from tirerack.com
I've never heard of carbon fibre wheels before either... even though carbon fibre is strong, i don't think they can design a wheel out of it, yet...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey gripen, i found a site for carbon fibre wheels but they were made for motorcycles, and they were pretty nice, but anyways, i figured if they made em for motorcycles, i think they can make em for cars too.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I'm sorta not surprised that they have them for motorcycles, but like i said before, it'll be a while before we see them for cars. The CF wheels would have to be more durable, able to withstand the heavier weights of a car over a motorcycle, able to withstand the stress of everyday driving like pot holes and have enough rigidity so it wont flex under hard cornering. If the automotive industry is gonna develop CF wheels for street use, we'll first see the technology applied in the pro race scene (go JGTC!)










How're these? They're from Tommykaira, forged and has that nice gold color. I know that they make them for the 350Z, but Tommykaira mostly tunes Subarus (I'm feeling the power of the dark side, especially eversince i saw C-West's bodykit for the Legacy). One problem with the Tommykaira wheels... the ones that they sell for the Impreza... $750 a piece


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i hate when they sell rims for over 500 a piece, that sucks. i wish they'd give a super one time discount for a rim of our choice at 250 apiece or something.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I wish too, but for the good forged stuff, its gonna cost a helluva amount of money. All the cheap ones are the uranium-heavy cast stuff that are only there to look good (or at least try). If i had the money, I'd go for these TommyKaira rims or maybe Velox Performance or the great TE37s


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i think the reason they don't have CF wheels for cars (yet) is because, strong as it is, its also very brittle. if you hit a curb or a big pothole, instead of bending a little they'd snap. bye-bye $1000+ wheel. 

p.s.- subaru isn't really the "dark side". as long as its not honduh or shitsubitchi.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

out of curiosity, why do you call em shitsubitchi, they can open cans of whoopass.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

gripen, i have found a japanese site that had advan t6's. but it was a cartoon version..no real pix.. crap.. i'm sure it is hella nice..what advan rim isn't? *drools once again*


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

you know vspec, ima sew your mouth shut and leave no openings


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who here has hubs on there 240 right now


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

lol, yeah. Three spoke wheels may sound odd, but Advan makes em Daymn sexy. I'll find a pic of the T6 one of these days and post it here.

Ok, Subaru aint't the dark side, but it is a deviation from nissan... hondas aren't that bad, just depends on who's hands they are placed in. Its the REALLY bad guys (as in poor taste and lack of knowledge) who have given us a rancid image of them (i'm not gonna say their name *cough* ricers *cough cough*) They are really good front-drivers, but its all the show crap and idiots that really turn me off (although, i'd still like to build an all-motor 2000 civic sedan w/B16A and safely rev to 10k *mwahahaha*, ain't gonna challenge any nissans though, just have it as a neat street-legal weekend track car...) 

One thing i hate the most are those damn dysfunctional (or non-functional, your choice) "Samurai Shogun Big Mouth Hibachi Killer" body kits.

That's another reason why i love japan. They've got REAL aero kits! Kits that actually provide better cooling, better aerodynamics and tasteful designs.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

here's some nice shit...























just kidding, these give nissan a bad freakin name. dammit.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

lionel said:


> *out of curiosity, why do you call em shitsubitchi, they can open cans of whoopass. *


yeah, while they're running. japan may get lancer evo's (well, we do now, too) but the US just has the ecrapse representin' for 'em. hell, i was thinking of getting one. i mean, turbo+AWD. can't go wrong, right? but then i heard all the shit about broken axles, replacing the tranny like its an oil change, blowing out the center diff's, shit like that. no thanks. besides, they're ugly. and aren't cars supposed to get BETTER with new generations? they just got worse.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

oh shit, you are completely right, eclipse sucks, yes indeed they deserve to be called shitsubitchi in the states, thanks to the eclipse giving mitsubishi a bad name, dammit eclipse. i hate seeing them with jdm s15 lights.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

anyone who puts S15 headlights on anything but an S13 240SX HB (or 180SX) deserves to be shot. this includes S14's. one time i saw a 5th gen (98+) prelude with S15 lights!!! it almost made me cry...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

oh i think i have seen that stupid car, was it orange with a bunch of stupid decals???


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

naw, white, in some stupid magazine...super street i think.
p.s.- what is that smiley supposed to be?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

that smiley was supposed to be anger, well if you were to do that one on a msn messenger, you get a smiley guy who's mad as hell. mad at hondas for using s15 lights. well you should search the net for this big ass disgrace, some prelude crap (orange car) with em. by the way, go on a search engine and put up julia phan's 240sx(unless youve seen it already), she uses a ka24 with some turbo kit from xs engineering, are those ppl any good??? xs engineering??


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

here's where you get your baseball bat. or grab something like from monster garage, where they took a chain gun and tore that rx-7 up, roll up to one of these cars... and whack!!!


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Monster Garage chopped up an RX-7?! NO!!!! WHEN WILL THE MADNESS END?! Dammit!


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

man i hate so-called "show cars". if all that's done is a clean body kit, single-color non-retina-burning paint and some 17's, cool, but all these headlight and taillight swaps and "wide-body" kits that look more like boxes bondo'd to the sides of the car and 5' tall wings and super-aggressor-ninja-kamakaze-"type-v"-kombat kit shit...eerrrrrrr!!!!! DIE, RICERS, DIE!!!!!!


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

indeed bizzy INDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

gripen: yeah on monster garage they were doin something with the rx-7, but i think it was illegal as hell cuz they took it to the beach to test their new project but i forgot what the did, something do with sand i think (somebody say something if they saw this episode cuz i havent seen it) but anyways cops came or whatever and said hell no, so they took it to the middle of a desert, got a chain gun, huge ass bullets, and shot it up for about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Figures... take a perfectly good car with the coolest engine in the world and f#@k it up... great... Oh well, what do you expect from a craptastic show? Pathetic.

Anyhow...as you can tell, i'm not having the best of days... but i'm gonna try to set this thread back on its original subject...










these are the velox rims i was talking about. The PG-Rev 10. Only 11.5 lbs. Expensive though, 17x7 for $480 and 18x7.5 for $580


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Although, i do like the double spoke design of these PG-Rev 7s...

I can't get any other information about the PCD size though...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

oh shit, gripen, those are nice and lookin very light weight, what are the cost of these beauties?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

oh shit, i didnt see the silver ones, cuz it showed the prices on em, i went straight to the bottom of the thread and only saw the black ones. my bad  scratch my question.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

They have like 5 different lightweight designs. But they only tell the weight of the PG-Rev 10 and PG-Rev 5 (5.5kg). 

I dunno... i'm still lusting after those TommyKaira Pro-R forged wheels. That and a BE5 Legacy (I can't help it ^^; i just want to drop in TommyKaira's 2.2L EJ20 into it and have some AWD drifting fun when winter comes ^^; )


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

they got the 2.5L ej20 stoker kits


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)




----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

right click the pics if they dont show, and go to properties and you'll find the address to the site.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Im searching E-bay daily for some nice deep dish rims from japan..










Here is a taste...they arent to plentiful, and they go quick (usually for about 700 a set), but Ill find some I like soon I hope.

-Jake


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lionel..LOL. drift/drag..I HAVE HUBCAPS!!!!!!  i don't like them.. i would rather be rolling on Advan super advan gen II


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

my old car had only one hubcap, i had to drive around offbase from kadena and take three different hubcaps from other cars, that shit was funny, i wished i took pics, cuz make my ugly ass 89 corolla, (my first ever car that stalled every freakin minute but never died on my ass) it had a weak ass battery that help power over 9 black lights, 4 different types of hubcaps, the fenders and bumpers trashed up so badly from hitting walls purposely, and shattered headlights that made a wutang sign at night when flashin the headlights on a wall. oh and in the back, it had so much trash, it was almost like a transporting dumpster, can anyone top that


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

i know that TommyKaira has the 2.5L stroker engines, so does Cobb Tuning (and they're considering of creating a 2.6L stroker  ) I don't know why, but i'd like to keep displacement near stock. Easier to gain high rev limits with a smaller displacement engine, but a larger displacement would mean more torque. Hmm... I think that 2.2L would be a happy medium. Oy... well, anyhow, i'll keep you guys posted on this thing. S13 Silvia or BE Legacy... choices...


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

the rod ratio and the length of the crank have a lot more to do with how an engine revs than displacement. if you want to increase displacement without affecting the rev happy nature of the engine you could just bore out the cylinders and keep the crank/conn rods the stock length. i think the cobb's 2.5L has a larger bore than the stock EJ20 anyway. they started with the EJ25 from an impreza 2.5RS which has 99.5mm pistons. though i don't know what the EJ20's bore is, i doubt increasing stroke from 75mm to 79mm would account for .5L of displacement.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

true, rod ratio and crankshaft length is very important in determining safe rev limits, but at high rpm, those pistons are moving extremely fast. smaller pistons means lighter pistons (usually) and that helps the engine to safely rev higher because lighter pistons means less stress on the crankshaft and rods at XXXX(X) rpm


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

this is true, as is the fact that the EJ series of engines doesn't have that much cylinder wall thickness to spare. it was just a thought. if you were to go through with this plan, chances are you'd be better off with the pre-made engine, especially a TommyKaira. then again, i'm more of a torque guy, so i'd just go cobb tuning's route and turbocharge the EJ25. there's no way in hell i could afford a WRX STi, so a 2.5 RS would be fine. i think they look better than the newer WRX's anyway. well, not the 2004's.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Ya, the 04 imprezas look very sharp. I didn't mind the previous ones, they just had that "unique" look to them. Cobb does a semi-closed deck modification on some of their blocks (the stage 2 and 3). The only product i don't like from them are their camshafts. They're regrinds. That's why they ask you to send them in as part of the core refund.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

ehh, if its included in the price that's not too bad. better than stock at least. do you know anyone that offers good, non-reground cams that would work with the 2.5? i think the 98-and-earlier 2.5RS's have the same head as a WRX (99+ have a SOHC, not sure why they downgraded, but...o..k..) not that i'll have a turbo'd 2.5RS anytime soon, (unless an old rich lady runs a red light and totals my beautiful 240) but being informed never hurts.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

The only company besides Cobb that sells cams is JUN. I know that there are more out there. I just can't find them at the moment. Yes, the EJ25 did go to SOHC for a little bit. It actually gained a few horses from the factory that way, even though it lost its adjustability. The 98-earlier EJ25s don't have the same heads as the WRX because the WRX uses the EJ20 engine. Well, maybe they do use the same head...

Anyhow, thanx for all the information. Didn't mean to turn this thread into subie-related stuff.

How're these wheels, i know of some race vehicles in the Time Attack competition using these.










They're the Racing Hart CP-035R


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i'm not _REAL_ fond of how they look, but i'd definitely rather have them than my black-outs. i've heard they're pretty light and strong, but expensive too. personally, i still like the SSR Competitions for a good all-around wheel. $1500 for 2 17x7.5 & 2 17x9.5 without tires, but they're only 14.6lbs for _18_x8's. just my $.02 though.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

to add to your KA and SR signature...

RB= Righteously Bitchin'


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

thank you. i will. hadn't thought of anything appropriate for the RB yet.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

17's are 18lbs...not super light..but not super heavy.

Ive decided. Now I need to decide on a paint color...

-Jake


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i did want those, but they don't make 17's over 8" wide and stoppped making the bronze ones, so i changed my mind. they are bad-ass wheels though. out of the current colors i'd go with gunmetal.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this thread is slowly dying..


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

yup...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Fourthdimensionracin said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are the limited edition TE37 wheels Volk made especially for Top Secret, and Im not sure where you can find these wheels, and im not sure they make anything below 17 inch. check their website out. www.topsecretjpn.com/


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

ARIGATO!!! I've been wanting to know more about Top Secret and the products they have (actually, i was hoping that they might have a titanium turbo header for the sr20det, mwahahahaha)










nice deep dish design


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

doods.. top secret has a kick ass supra, skyline, s2000, s14, and all but.. they HAVE to mod a S13 Silvia or a 180sx. the one they actually have is GHETTO


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

yeah, i know. It'd be nice to see what they can do with an S13, *evil cackle*

I like the subtleness of the V35 Skyline coupe, very sleek and sexy.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Gawd Daymn that's sexy!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

agreed  post more pix!!!


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I got this off of Top Secret's site, but it was the only one of the V35 Skyline coupe that i could find ^^; Nice wide body kit though...

How's this for the GT300 class in Japan?:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

my favorite skylines

veilside r34 street drag

















signal auto r34 skyline

















top secret









*drool* x 10000000


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

can't say i'm that fond of the V35.....maybe it just hasn't grown on me yet. i didn't like theR34's too much when they first came out either. out of the ones shown the signal one is tight though. but i'd have to say the coolest car posted here is the GT300 WRX up there. mmmmm.....race lugs...diffusers....mmmmm....huh?? wha?....where was i again?


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

lol!


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

some of my more favorite kits for the R34.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dood..i LOVE the cwest body kit for the r34..they are BEAUTIFUL


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

All out of drool?

-Matt


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol thats too funny


----------

